# Guter XSLT - Transformator



## Sascha Laurent (24. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen guten XSLT - Transformator. Womit habt Ihr bis jetzt so eure Erfahrung gemacht und was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Saxon? Xalan? Oder?


----------



## Ebenius (24. Feb 2009)

Habe bisher sowohl mit Saxon als auch mit Xalan schon gebastelt. Viel Erfahrung habe ich nicht gesammelt, bin aber mit beiden klar gekommen. Bei beiden finde ich die Fehlermeldungen mitunter etwas kryptisch, aber nicht dass ich da jetzt Beispiele hätte.

Mal sehen wer da mehr weiß als ich. 

Ebenius


----------



## abollm (24. Feb 2009)

Sascha Laurent hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen guten XSLT - Transformator. Womit habt Ihr bis jetzt so eure Erfahrung gemacht und was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Saxon? Xalan? Oder?



Ich habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet. Saxon ist offenbar leistungsfähiger (und schneller). Kürzlich hatten ein Bekannter und ich versucht, eine XSLT-Transformation sowohl mit Saxon als auch mit Xalan durchzuführen. Mit Saxon ging das problemlos, mit Xalan gab es Fehlermeldungen.
Das kann aber auch an falschen Parametern gelegen haben.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

